# Documentário na SIC Radical



## ecobcg (13 Ago 2019 às 09:01)

O documentário "No Caminho dos Tornados 2018" irá estar agora disponível na SIC Radical! Estreia no próximo dia 17 de Agosto às 21h00, com repetição no dia 18 às 10h30. Não percam! 
https://www.facebook.com/sicradical/videos/447436425847180/


----------

